# podržet



## Encolpius

Zdravím, teď jsem četl tuto větu: "Vařím mu, peru mu, starám se mu o domácnost, když má páníček náladu, tak mu i podržím..." Byl jsem trochu překvapený, když jsem se podíval do slovníku, co sloveso podržet v tomto kontextu znamená. I když se to tak trochu dalo z toho kontextu vyvodit. Je tam nějaký chybějící předmět v tom výrazu? Jakože co mu podrží? Tomu nerozumím. Pak slovník uvádí, že se jedná o vulgární výraz? Opravdu? A pak mě napadlo, kdybych řekl držíc něco v ruce: Podržíte mi, slečno? (místo podržíte mi to), tak můžu od slečny dostat facku? Děkuju. Enc.


----------



## kirmakX6on

žádný chybějící předmět tam není --- když žena muži podrží, tak mu holt nastaví své otvory a vyčká než se s nimi páníček uspokojí :-D Je to uplně normální formulace.

říct slečně "podržíte mi?" když držíš něco v ruce :-D ...to bych chtěl být u toho a vidět její výraz :-D ...facku bys asi nedostal, ale bylo by to docela vtipné )


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuju. 
Už tomu naprosto rozumí, a ještě zajímavější je to, že my máme stejné sloveso se stejnou vazbou, používáme ale jinou předponu, proto se mi to hned nevybavilo. Když máme něco společného, tak je to nejčastěji skrz němčinu (rakouskou), zkusím zjistit, jestli to existuje i v němčině.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

vazba "*podržet někomu*" (Dativ, 3.pád) má v češtině silný "sexuální nádech, podtext, ano!) Zpravidla jí užívají - verbálně, slovně - muži, když hovoří o sexu se ženami v jejich nepřítomnosti )! Osobně ji vnímám již (mírně) pejorativně. 

Význam:
a) "*být povolná*" (muži); "*být svolná k sexu (k něčemu - zpravidla k sexu s...)*",
a) "*milovat se s někým*; *mít sex/pohlavní styk s někým*,* vyspat se/vychrápat se* (s mužem/se ženou)", 
a) "*dát muži*" (Dativ), "*nastavit někomu *(Dativ)"

Příklady:
a) muži se baví o ženách (v jejich nepřítomnosti), a to vždy se stejným významem: 
- *"Vidíš, ta je do něho natolik zamilovaná (hov.: "zabouchlá/zabouchnutá/zblázněná"), že by mu tady klidně "dala", kdyby se nestyděla... !"*
- *"V pátek se rozešla s Tomášem a hned v sobotu "podržela" Michalovi, mému kolegovi z práce, říkal mi to i jeho brácha... Potkala ho údajně někde v baru..."
- "Znala ho sotva tři dny a již mu "dala"/již se s ním vyspala/mu "podržela" etc. Řvala prý jak..."
- "Tahle barmanka "dá"/"podrží" - za dva panáky - každému", mám to už vyzkoušené,... Franto, tak nestyďte se..."
- "Vyspala/Vychrápala" se na mejdanu s Karlem, ale dítě mám vychovávat já...?:-(
- "Milovali jsme se až do rána..."
- "Měly pohlavní styk s mužem, jenž byl HIV-pozitivní..."

*Již se lze setkati i slovesem "*sexovat* (tj. provozovat/mít sex jako (svoje) hobby)"...


S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ale pozor, nezaměřujte se pouze na onen sexuální význam. Mohl byste pak zle pochopit vyjádření typu (nyní to vytrhnu z kontextu): "Ten kůň mi pěkně podržel."
Krom výjimečných případů se bude jednat o "bezpečnější" oblasti. Například podržel kováři, když mu dával podkovy. Že necukal a nechal se v klidu okovat.
Je to pouze příklad. Jde tedy o vyjádření, že člověk či zvíře nechal na sobě dělat něco (většinou) více či méně nepříjemného.
A i když řeknu, že mi manželka podržela, může to v kontextu znamenat, že se ode mne nechala ostříhat. Vlasy.


----------



## Encolpius

Díky. 
Tak teď jsem zvědavý, kdy ten výraz uslyším.... A bude fajn, že tomu budu rozumět...


----------

